# Turtle Found In The City.



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she was on a mission, I was at a stop light, this turtle was walking across a car dealership in the middle of town at an intersection. Me on my way to work had to stop and get her out of there. picked her up and noticed her cracked shell, she got an exam here at the vet where I work, the shell has already healed and is growing together again. I hate to think what made that divot, a car crushes, so this is something else. I like to think she may have escaped from a bad situation. she does not hide in her shell and is used to being handled so who knows. where will she go now? home with me!!!! I will set her free in the country near a beautiful reservoir, hope she lives a long life.

sorry folks can not seem to post image from my camera sorry, perhaps when I let her go I will get some and post.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Im glad you were able to save the turtle.
Cant wait to see pics.


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Sounds like a pet*

way to go SW glad you got him B4 something bad happened. You might want to check the local newspapers & Craigslist see if somebody lost their turtle.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's wonderful. I love Turtles. We had one when I was growing up. Every Spring, my mother would put him in the garden and then bring him inside in September and he would hibernate in her closet. One September she couldn't find him and it was sad. The next Spring he was found safe and sound in the neighbor's yard.

Love to see a picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nabisho said:


> way to go SW glad you got him B4 something bad happened. You might want to check the local newspapers & Craigslist see if somebody lost their turtle.
> 
> NAB


 nab this is an eastern box turtle and she wants to be home....on the moist forest floor Im sure. 
eastern box turtle http://carolinakioty.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/29366343-easternboxturtle2.jpg


another weird thing is I had a dream last night I found a starving turtle and fed in nasturtium leaves....strange...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ut oh, hubby just called the ducklings hatched.....update later.


----------



## TrevorsCoop (Jul 14, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> ut oh, hubby just called the ducklings hatched.....update later.


 OOOooohhh!!!! I love ducklings!! We want some pics!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

*say goodbye to the cement jungle!*

here is the update on miss. turtle, I walked to a moist creek bed in a fern clearing in a mature woods near my house and near the reservoir, hope she lives a long and happy life...wish she could talk and tell me what happen to her. Iam glad this one has a chance.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a BEAUTIFUL Turtle, Spirit Wings!!

AND, what a very nasty looking crack in her shell!! I'm so glad it's healing well!

I, too, wish a long and happy life and my most grateful THANKS for the rescue!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a gorgious turtle!!! 

I'm happy for her and wishing her a long and happy life.

Thanks for sharing.

 Now.....what about those eggs.....pictures please???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That crack in her shell - OUCH!!!

Looks like you released her into turtle heaven!!! Thanks for helping her with transit to a much better place.

Looking forward to duckling pics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

wow talk about turtles on crack  its nice to see a happy ending thou


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's one pretty Turtle.


----------



## Leopard (Jul 6, 2009)

That is a box tutle alright. We find lots of them in the woods. But, that one is the brightest colored I have ever seen ( And that's saying alot). Wonder how he got that crack in his shell? Maby ran over by a bike.
Leonard


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Poor turtie. I am so glad you found her.
I wish her best of luck and a long, long life.

Reti


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

or attacked by an animal (dont raccoons use rocks and stuff tto try to open turtle shells?)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a **** would of pryed it open to eat at it, so Im not sure about that one, she was in a busy part of town, I think a human had something to do with it, or perhaps a lawn mower??


----------

